# Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf



## Mirco (2. Januar 2006)

Moin,

wie ja schon mal hier angemerkt strebe ich derzeit ein Schlauchboot ca. 3,60 bis max. 4,00 m mit 5 PS Motor an.

Für ein großes GFK-Boot mit Trailer habe ich weder das Geld übrig, noch den Platz und weiterhin die Muße einen Trailer von Hannover zur Ostsee zu schleppen. Ein Stellplatz an der Küste würde wieder weitere Fixkosten bedeuten. Ferner wollte ich auch von einer weiteren Person unabhängig sein, d.h. im Notfall auch mal allein fahren können.

Hab schon ein bisschen im AB über/von Schlauchbootkapitäne/n gelesen und bei ebay Angebote angesehen. Dabei ist mir unter anderem aufgefallen, dass die Schlauchboote mit ca. 3,6 m oder größer häufig mit einem Trailer angeboten, bzw. auf einem Trailer transportiert werden. Da frag ich mich natürlich, wenn Trailer warum dann nicht gleich GFK-Boot.

Die Schlauchis sind in der Größe ja leider auch nicht mehr ganz leicht. Bei den angegebenen Gewichten ist man ja schon fast wieder auf einen zweiten Mann angewiesen. Notfalls gehen aber wohl auch diese Transporträder.

Nun mal eine Frage zum Aktionsradius. Was heißt denn nun Küstennah im Klartext?

Wie weit, wie viel Km fahren die Herren Schlauchbootkapitäne denn auf die See hinaus?

Sicher hängt das von der Motorisierung ab. Wie weit sollte man denn mit einem 5 PS Motor aus Sicherheitsgründen maximal fahren.

Mit dem BB waren es bei mir immer ca. 500 m
Mit meiner kleinen Gummiwurst und dem 40 lbs. E-Motor so ca. 1.000 m.

Welche Modelle/Marken, bzw. Materialien sind denn zu empfehlen.

Reicht ein Wickelboden mit Latten oder ist ein Sperrholz/Alu-Boden immer besser?

Hab mir für meine Gummiwurst für den Heckspiegel Rutenhalter gebaut. Es gibt aber viele Boote mit Heckspiegel aus Kunststoff. Dann sind da noch an den Übergängen zum Schlauch Spritzschutzfolien angebracht. Da ist dann neben dem Motor kein Platz mehr für gar nichts.

Wie/wo befestigt Ihr Eure Rutenhalter auf dem Schlauchboot?

So nun erst mal genug gefragt. Jetzt kommt Ihr. Ich bin für Eure Erfahrungen, auch negative abschreckende Beispiele und jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Ende Januar ist Bootsmesse in Düsseldorf. Ich würd Dir empfehlen dort mal vorbeizuschauen. Da kannst Du mal die meisten Schlauchboothersteller unter die Lupe nehmen und das Geld für die Fahrt und den Eintritt hat man schnell wieder raus, wenn einem eine große Entäuschung erspart bleibt.
Wenn Du das Boot im Auto transportieren willst, würde ich nicht über 3 Meter hinausgehen. Da bist Du bei einem gescheiten Boot bereits bei knapp 50 Kilo. Das ist glaub ich die Schmerzgrenze, bei der man sein Boot alleine tragen kann. Mit dem Boot,Motor Angelzeug u.s.w. ist auch das Kofferraumvolumen eines großen Kombis schnell erschöpft.
Mit meinem 4 Meter Boot und 15PS fahre ich bei geeignetem Wetter schon einige Kilometer weit raus. Aber: NIE OHNE RETTUNGSWESTE!!
Grüße
FH


----------



## Jan77 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Also mein Boot ist nen Bombard Tropik 3,30meter lang und motorisiert mit 10PS. Das Boot hat einen Holzboden und ist ohne Motor 32Kg schwer, und passt zusammen mit Motor und allem anderen Gedöns in meinen Golf III. Wenn die Wetterlage stimmt, dann geht es mit dem Schlauch schon mal  weiter raus, aber nur so wiet wie das Land noch zu erkennen ist. Wobei aber bei 10PS die Heimfahrt auch relativ schnell gemeistert werden kann. Die Rutenhalter habe ich an meinem Holz-Spiegel befestigt. Von Plastik keine Spur.


----------



## Mirco (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten.

Ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr input für mich.

Wie schnell wäre man denn ungefähr mit einem 3,6 m Schlauchboot und 5 PS Motor? Schafft man da 10 km/h ?

Die Dinger schwimmen doch wie ein Korken, verdrängen kaum Wasser  und müssten doch recht schnell sein, oder?

Werdet doch mal bitte konkret mit Euren Entfernungsangaben. Sind mit 5 PS Motor bei gutem Wetter 5 KM noch realitisch, oder werde ich dann schon als suizidgefährdet bezeichnet.

@ Forellenhunter

Rettungsweste, etc. hab ich auf dem Boot immer um !!! 
Das ist für mich genausowichtig und Selbstverständilich wie die Schnur auf der Rolle.

@ jan77,

3,30m ist das groß und bequem genug für 2 Erwachsene Angler mit ausreichend Angelgedöns?

Eigentlich hätte ich ja lieber ein GFK-Boot. Das Verhältnis zwischen Außen- und Innenabmaßen ist ja wesentlich besser. Außerdem kann man die Rutenhalter etc. besser montieren. 

Aber ein Schlauchboot ist erstmal billiger und die Kosten für einen Trailer entfallen zudem. Wenn das Boot 75 kg wiegt bau ich eben diese Transportrollen an.


----------



## Jan77 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Der Innenraum bei meinem Schlauch ist groß genug für zwei Angler, Echolot, Fischkiste, Zubehör und Rucksack.

Mit dem 5PS AB würde ich höchstens 1500 meter vom Ufer entfernt angeln. So ist man schnell genug auch gegen Wind und Welle wieder im Hafen. Bedenke, zwei Angler, plus Benzin, Plus Aussenboarder, plus gedöns machen aus dem 32kg "Korken" schnell eine 220Kg Schute, und die gilt es erstmal zu bewegen.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

hatte mit mal nen gebrauchtes Lodestar Schlauchboot mit nem 5 PS AB zugelegt und nem stabilen Holzboden zugelegt ....
nach 3 mal Schlepperei und Aufbauerei hatte ich das dann satt und mir mein 1.GFK Boot zugelegt ..... Kombi war immer bis unters Dach vollgepackt mit allem was an Boot + Angelausrüstung mit sollte ... |uhoh:
deswegen wohl die Schlauchboote auch Trailer .... vereinfacht und verkürzt die Zeit dann bis du loskannst !
großer Vorteil ist wohl auch das du dich mitn Schlauch nicht unbedingt an slipanlagen halten mußt sondern das zu 2 gut übern Strand schubsen kannst ....
wäre ein "normaler" Kasten-,Deckelanhänger nicht ne gute und auch preisgünstigere Alternative ??? |kopfkrat
unten das ganze Zeug rein und dann oben das Schlauchi aufgeblasen festzurren ????


----------



## Schütti (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hi Mirco,

ich muss sagen die meisten Fragen hast du dir schon selbst beantwortet  .

Ich fahre seit drei Jahren ein 3,00 Schlauchi (Quicksilver) mit einem Honda BF2 (13 kg - Viertakter) und bin damit absolut zufrieden.

Ein grösseres Boot mit einem schwereren Motor habe ich genau aus dem Grunde nicht gewählt, den du auch schon selbst genannt hast. Ich wollte halt so flexibel wie möglich sein und auch alleine mit dem Gerödel klarkommen, ohne das mir immer einer helfen muss #6 .

War z.B. im Oktober 2005 auf Fehmarn und bin dort immer alleine raus, gucks du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

Maximal geht´s dann 2 km raus, vorrausgesetzt der Wind passt und die Vorhersagen spielen mit, gucks du hier z.B. für Fehmarn: http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/wulfener_hals

Natürlich sind immer folgende Sachen mit on board: Schwimmweste, Handy, Echolot, Seekarten, Kompass, rote Signalraketen, Anker sowie Driftanker und natürlich die Paddel.

Die 100%ige Sicherheit gibt´s natürlich nicht. 

Die Frage zu dem Boden kann ich nur mit einem richtigen Holzboden beantworten. Nur der macht Sinn zum Angeln. 

Lattenrostboden sowie Airteck sind zu weich b.z.w. zu instabil.

So, und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja Ende April auf Fehmarn.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hallo Mirco,
ich glaube Jan erzählt dir da schon sehr viel wichtiges. Ich beobachte diese Situationen oft auf See und in den Häfen: Die Boote werden, häufig auch aus Kostengründen, mit zuvielen Personen beladen und dann muß auch noch jeder seine eigene Angegerätekiste, natürlich einen eigenen Fischeimer und möglichst noch ein Rutenfutteral an Bord packen. Das ist nicht nur viel Gewicht, es ist sogar gefährlich.
Wenn sich auf einem Boot, wie du es beschreibst, 2 Erwachsene aufhalten, dann ist das schon ganz gut belastet. Ich würde mir ganz genau überlegen, was ich dann noch mit an Bord nehme und in welcher Weise. Zudem müssen die beiden gut aufeinander abgestimmt sein, da wirklich kaum Bewegungsraum bleibt. 
Ich würde mir ein Boot nur dann kaufen, wenn ich es ausprobiert habe und dann weiß, es ist in Ordnung und ich komme damit klar. Dann gibts auch keinen wirklichen Grund, sich mit dem Böötchen 5km von der Küste zu entfernen. Wo willst du denn hin? Auf diesen großen und weiten Flächen gibt es auch nicht mehr Fisch, als an den 10 oder 15 Meterlinien in Küstennähe. Wenn du da draußen Fische finden willst, mußt du mehr als nur ein Boot haben. Ein 3m Schlauchi ist sicher für das Wrackangeln oder die Steinfelder NW von Fehmarn nicht das richtige Boot. Auf alle Fälle kommst du mit 2 Personen und dem ganzen Gerödel nicht mehr in eine Gleitfahrt. Dann kannst du etwa mit 5 bis 6 Knoten fahren.
Oder meinst du Fahrtstrecken von 5 Kilometern z.B. entlang der Küste?


----------



## Mirco (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@ all,

wie erwartet mehr Input, besten Dank !

Es zerreist mich innerlich regelrecht, wenn ich auf der Suche nach der "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" (oder wie das Tier heißt ) jetzt schon weiß, dass ich derzeit um einen eher schlechten als rechten Kompromiss nicht herum komme.

@ HD4ever
Wenn ich ehrlich bin reicht mir dass Gerödelgeschleppe bereits jetzt mit der kleinen Gummiwurst und dem E-Motor. Da kann ich Deine schnelle Entscheidung zum GFK-Boot gut verstehen. Schlauchi auf dem Anhänger ist wohl ne Alternative. Allerdings ist man auf der BAB dann wieder sehr langsam unterwegs.

@ Schütti
Bist Du denn immer allein im Boot?

Ich fische am liebsten zu zweit. Allerdings solls, wie bei Dir, eben allein auch noch von der Handhabung möglich sein. Deine lobenswerten Sicherheitshinweise sind für mich selbstredend. Aber es lesen ja noch andere mit.

@ Jan77
"Der Innenraum bei meinem Schlauch ist groß genug für zwei Angler, Echolot, Fischkiste, Zubehör und Rucksack."

Na das ist ja mal eine Aussage. Und das Boot kannst Du aber noch allein bewältigen?

Meinem Vater und mir sind nach unserem letzten Törn in der 2,3 m Gummiwurst fast beide Beine abgestorben.

@ Dolfin

Sicherlich stehen die Fische im Herbst und Winter an den von Dir genannten Tiefenbereichen oder noch dichter unter Land. Aber Gilt das auch noch für den Sommer?

Denn um auf die 20 - 25 m Marke zu kommen, muss ich nun mal ein paar Km weiter raus.

Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein hast Du mich grad ertappt.

Ich hab da schon etwas mit dem Wrackangeln geliebäugelt. Hab mich etwas mit Wracks beschäftigt. Da gibt es doch so einige die im genannten 5 KM Bereich liegen. Aber ich merke schon, dass das wohl eher Wunschdenken bleibt.

Wenn Du sagst mit 5 PS Motor erreiche ich 5-6 Knoten  sind das ja ca. 10 km/h. Das macht  ca, 1,5 km in 10 Min., 3,0 km in 20 Min, 4,5 km in 30 Min.

Bei schlechtem Wetter könnten das dann wohl lange 30 Min. werden, fürchte ich. Umbringen will ich mich natürlich auch nicht!

Mein Plan war zunächst nur das Boot mit 3,6 - 4,00 m etwas größer zu wählen und mit kleinem - natürlich führerscheinfreiem - Motor anzufangen. So mit der Zeit kommt dann der Führerschein und dann der 15 PS Motor. Irgendwann in ferner Zukunft wiederum dann könnte man dann das Schlauchboot gegen eine GFK Schale austauschen. So eine step by step Taktik.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

wie sind denn so die Preise für deine geplante Anschaffung ???
ich habe meine Boote alle bei ebay gekauft und durch langes suchen und Gedult eigendlich immer gute Schnapper gemacht .....
quasi das kleinste Boot (3,15m) welches durch die hohe Bordwand auch was für die Ostsee ist ( klar kein richtiges Hochseeangeln - auch nur "ein Stück raus" )


----------



## Mirco (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hi Jörg,

also beim Schlauchboot würde ich gern etwas sparen, will heißen es ist ein GUTES gebrauchtes angestrebt. Der Motor muss neu sein. Da will ich kein Risiko eingehen.

Ich beobachte bei ebay schon länger die Schlauchboote. Bisher waren mir die gebrauchten zu klein oder zu alt, oder mit Motor und der zumeist mit mehr als 5 PS.

Ein neues Schlauchboot sollte um max. EUR 1.200,00 liegen. 

Motor ca. EUR 1.000,00

Für Kleinkrams nochmal ca. EUR 300,00

In der Summe maximal EUR 2.500,00.

Mein Traumboot, dann aber GFK in 4,8 m mit 15 PS Motor und Trailer liegt bei ca. EUR 7.000,00. Aber leider gewinnen beim Lotto mmer die anderen.


----------



## Mirco (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@ Jörg,

Dein Boot ist nur 3,15 m und rauhwassertauglich?

Was ist es denn für eins?

Und wie weit traust Du Dich damit raus ?


----------



## Jan77 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin Mirco,

mein Vater und ich haben sicherlich nach vier Stunden Fischen eingerostete Knie, aber dafür kann man ja mal etwas aufstehen, oder sich schräg hinsetzen. 

Ruf mal hier an www.gruendl.de dort gibt es das ZOOM 340 mit Holzboden incl. 5PS Tohatsu Motor schon für 2049,-€ NEU.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

also für den Preis bekommst du schon was richtig gutes !!!!
auch in GFK denke ich ....  |kopfkrat
ich heb nen Terhi Micro Fun mit nem 8 PS Yamaha (gedrosselt) 2-takter auf einem kleinen 300 Kg Heinemann Trailer ....
Boot 450 / Motor 605 / Trailer ca 300 EUR .... alles in allem weit unter 2500 EUR :m
ein paar Bilder findest du *hier* und  *hier* und *hier
*würde sagen bedingt Rauwassertauglich !
hat eine schöne hohe Bordwand - aber nichts desto trotz nur für den Küstenbereich geeignet !!!
Bin damit zwar auch schon 5-6 KM draußen gewesen, aber nur bei günstigsten Wind-,Wetterverhältnissen !
wollte halt ein kleines handliches Boot welches auch im Süßwasser bei der Zanderjagd im Gebrauch sein sollte ....
Ich finde es richtig gut und praktisch ! :m


----------



## Schütti (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hi Mirco,

ich fahre mal alleine mal zu Zweit. Je nachdem wer mitkommt oder welcher Angel-Event ansteht #6 .

Ende April bin ich mal wieder zu Zweit auf Fehmarn und aus ´nem 3,0 m Schlauchi lässt es sich dann auch noch gut angeln.

Luxus ist das natürlich nicht und auch das Gerödel wird auf ein Minimum reduziert (ausser Sicherheiskram).

Vielleicht klappt das ja mit dir Ende April auf Fehmarn und wir sehen uns.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## AKor74 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin, wir wohnen ja beide quasi um die Ecke, was hälst Du davon, wir fahren in kürze beide gemeinsam zum angeln, ich nimm mein Metzeler 3,40m + 5PS Quirl mit, ob  verpackt im Kofferraum oder aufgebaut auf dem Hänger entscheidest Du selbst,Echolot ist dabei, Ziel ist Bliesdorf bei Grömitz. Dann hast Du auf jeden Fall ein Gefühl für die richtige Größe des Bootes, ein Auf-und Abbau erlebt, verpackt im Auto oder auf dem Hänger gesehen.

Bei Interesse PN. Dann können wir telefonierren. Bis dahin.


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@ AKor74,

genauso machen wir das :m 

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot!!!

Nix geht über einen Praxistest.

PN ist unterwegs

@ Schütti,

ja vielleicht sehen wir uns Ende April. Bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit für diese Anschaffung.

@ HD4ever,

mit einem Terhi Micro Fun hat ein Kumpel von mir schonmal geliebäugelt. Eben aus den selben Gründen wie Du.

Ich versuche nur irgendwie um den Trailer/Anhänger herumzukommen. Auch wegen des Platzbedarfs daheim.

@ Jan77,

danke für den Tip.

@ all,

danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## AKor74 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

noch eins, von wegen Sicherheit auf "hoher" See. Zum einen sind die Teile mit mehreren Luftkammer gebaut, somit unsinkbar, selbst mit vollgeplöttertem Boot gehts Du nicht unter. In Bleisdorf fährt einer alleine raus, der hat ein Schlauchi mit max. 2m Länge, eher eine Dingi.

Greenpeace, Feuerwehr, THW und Co., alle nutzen Schlauchboote und fahren damit bis sonstwo. Wichtig ist, ausreichend Sprit, entsprechende Sicherheitsausrüstung, NULL Übermut, alle Aktionen sitzend, NULL Alkohol.

Sitzend: Ich habe vor 2 Jahren gesehen, wie jemand bei einem ganz kleinen Kajütboot, knapp 200m vor dem Ufer über Board ging, er kam alleine nicht wieder ins Boot zurück und wurde gerettet. Bei fast jedem Schlauchboot hast Du in erreichbarer höhe Leinen ringsrum, bei mir zusätzlich noch 2 Trimmbretter hinten, die man als Tritt benutzen kann, da kommt man wieder alleine reine, vorrausgesetzt man ist mit dem Boot verbunden, nicht das es schneller treibt als man mit voller montur schwimmen kann.


----------



## Carptigers (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Also hab selber ein Plastimo mit Airdeck 3.0 m und 5 PS Tohatsu , habe für beides neu 1550 Euronen bezahlt... Läuft, weil es so leicht ist mit mir drin (95Kg) ca 24 km/h laut gps. Wenn du unbegingt nen 5 ps haben willst, hol dir den Tohatsu von gruendl.de , wie schon erwähnt . Das ist der absolut beste Preis 799. Schlauchboot lieber mit Aluboden anstatt Holz , hält länger... Und besser wegen den Drilligen ;-) . 

An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber nen Führerschein See machen damit du nen größeren Motor fahrem kannst , ist mit Sicherheit besser auf der Ostsee , grade wegen der Sicherheit. #6 Wenn du es nicht so eilig hast..

So viel Spass beim Heizen :g


----------



## Carptigers (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Ach ja hier noch mal mein Renner... Mein Cousin durfte auch mal...:m


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@ Carptigers,

na das mit dem Motor ist schonmal ein guet Tipp.

Der Preis ist heiß!

Hab mich mit Motoren noch nicht auseinander gesetzt ;+ 

Werde da gleich mal eine neue Anfrage starten  

Danke erstmal.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Ich fahre ein Schlauchboot Quicksilver 310 EAD mit 5 PS 4Takt Motor von Mercury.
Für die Länge 310 habe ich mich bewußt entschieden, weil ich das Boot alleine ohne großen Kraftaufwand überall einsetzen möchte. 
Der 4Takt-Motor ist zum Schleppen den 2Taktern überlegen.
25 Kilo Gewicht lassen sich gut handeln.
Dass man 4 Takter nicht liegend transportieren darf, ist purer Unsinn, also gib nichts auf diese dumme Gerücht!
Ebenso geht der Trent was Zulassungen von Booten angeht, alles auf die neue Abgasnorm von 4 Taktern!
Das Boot hat gegenüber andern Booten in der Größe (also 310 cm) 2 Holzsitzbänke (sichere Sitzposition, Vorteil beim Durchladen von Kescher, Ruten und Unterbringen von Angeltasche, Eimer usw) und einen Luftboden mit V-Kiel(Airtec also Hochdruckboden) (Vorteil: geringeres Packmaß, enormer Gewichtsvorteil, leichterer Aufbau) und feste Ruderverankerungen. 
Zu zweit kommst du mit dem Boot problemlos in's Gleiten.
Ich habe das Boot sehr intensiv zum Angeln an Schwedischen Seen mit allen ihren Tücken (unerwartetete Steine/Felsen unter Wasseroberfläche, Wetterumschwünge mit starkem Wind und höheren Wellen usw.) eingesetzt und kann es nach bisheriger Erfahrung uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Mein erster Schlauch hatte knappe drei Meter und einen 5-PS Zweitakter.
Den hatte ich immer auf und abgebaut und irgendwie ging es auch.
Da ich es gern sicherer haben wollte habe ich inzwischen ein 360er mit einem 15 PS 4-Takter. Nun ist alles etwas schwerer und ich brauche einen zweiten Mann, den ich beim booten aber eh lieber dabei habe.
Meine Transportlösung ist, dass meine G-wurst aufgeblasen auf einem normalen Autoanhänger liegt. So braucht es kein ständiges auf und ab und das Boot ist immer noch schnell über die Düne geschoben.
Den Motor kannst Du auch liegend auf der dafür vorgesehenen(!!) Seite transportieren. Auf der anderen läuft dann das Motoröl aus - macht mensch nur einmal falsch:q 

Zur Anschaffung: Frag doch mal einen Bootshöker nach Paketlösungen. Viele Motorenhersteller verkaufen Schlauch + Motor zusammen, wobei der Sclauch oft extrem günstig ist. 
Als Beispiel: http://http://www.sportgeraetemarkt.net/a/Suzumar,320,AL,Schlauchboot,DF,6,S,4,takt,Aussenborder,Modell,2005/1089.html


----------



## Ramon (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@Mirco
Also warum muss der Motor umbedingt neu sein. Gute und gut gepflegte Motoren werden 30 Jahre alt und älter. Auch im Salzwasser. 5 Jahren für einen guten Motor sind nix.


----------



## Mirco (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin Toni,

das sind ja richtig gute Argumente.

Ich hab jetzt das Boot im inet gefunden.

in 3,4 m NUR 40,00 kg. Fas ist superleicht!

Ich hab das Boot live noch nicht gesehen.

Wie fest und stabil ist denn so ein Airdeckboden?

kann man da richtig fest drauf stehen?

Und gibts ein Risiko wegen der Angelhaken?

Hast Du Boot und und Motor zusammengekauft als Set, so wie auch von Sundeule empfohlen?

Die Setangebote, die ich bisher gefunden habe, waren allesamt keine. Kauft man Boot und Motor getrennt voneinander bei den jeweils günstigsten Anbietern, wirds billiger. Allerdings darf man dabei die Transportkostenb nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Die sind schnell wieder aufgezehrt.

@ Ramon,

mag sein, dass Du recht hast.

Aber bei der Technik gehe ich kein Risiko ein. Bin kein Mechaniker.

Danke nochmal für Eure Tipps & schönes WE!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hi Mirco,#h

ja, auf dem Air-Deck kann man durchaus stehen, dass es natürlich nie so ganz fest ist, wie ein Holzboden muss klar sein (hat mich aber nie gestört!).

Der AD-Boden ist so hart, dass mir bisher noch kein Angelhaken eingedrungen ist. Ich bin nicht sonderlich sorgfälltig und lasse meine Wobbler auch so im Boot liegen. Um aber ganz sicher zu gehen, habe ich jedoch eine Auto-Gummifussmatte gekauft und lege diese zum Schutz rein, dies verhindert ganz sicher Hakenlöcher sowie auch irgendwelche Verletzungen durch Kieselsteine im Stiefelprofil.
Die Gummimatte ist beim Transport des Motors dann gleich Unterlage und Schutz vor dem einen oder anderen Tropfen Öl oder Benzin.

Ich habe es als Set gekauft, alle Händler vor Ort aber auch über Internet angefragt, ob sie es als Vorführmodell günstiger verkaufen wollen. Jeder 2. hat dies machen wollen. Vorführmodelle, besonders die, die an der Wand hängen, haben den Vorteil, dass ich sicher sein kann, dass keine Ventile usw. undicht sind.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir geholfen habe, frage ruhig nach.

Grüße #h 
Toni


----------



## Deep Sea (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

|wavey: Hallo Mirco,

was hälst Du denn von diesem kleinen Schlauchi??

Gruß Deep Sea


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> ...diesem kleinen Schlauchi??


auf jeden Fall ausreichend für 2-3 Personen !!! |supergri


----------



## Mirco (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@ deep sea,

ich wollt enicht das ganze AB zum Fischen mitnehem |supergri


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

_*#h Moin, Moin #h *_​ 
_*jetzt stelle ich dir mal kleines Boot ( MS Langland 2 |supergri ) vor. Es ist ein Zodiac Zoom 260 m mit 4 PS Mercury.  Ich habe das Boot vor ca. 2 Jahren bei Gründl in Bönningstedt (gebraucht )gekauft. Mein Sohn und ich habe genügend Platz darin. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Es lässt sich gut verstauen und in ca. 30 Min startklar machen. Für das Dorsch - und Heringsangeln auf der Ostsee ist es vollkommen ausreichend, sei denn, man will viel mitnehmen. *_

_*Viele Grüße aus Hamburg -Langenhorn*_
_*aal-matti*_
:z :z :z :z :z​


----------



## fischer696 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Ich hab ein kleines 2,65m Maxxon Schlauchboot, bei Bonnke gekauft.
mit 8PS 4takt Yamaha, bin sehr zufrieden, mit großen Sliprädern
Passt gut im VW Bus 
hab mir das Boot als Belly Boat ersatz gekauft


----------



## seejörg (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

jetzt stelle ich dir mal kleines Boot ( MS Langland 2 |supergri ) vor. Es ist ein Zodiac Zoom 260 m mit 4 PS Mercury.  Ich habe das Boot vor ca. 2 Jahren bei Gründl in Bönningstedt (gebraucht )gekauft. Mein Sohn und ich habe genügend Platz darin. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Es lässt sich gut verstauen und in ca. 30 Min startklar machen. Für das Dorsch - und Heringsangeln auf der Ostsee ist es vollkommen ausreichend, sei denn, man will viel mitnehmen. 

Hy Aalmatti,
ich bin auch auf ein Zoom aus,allerdings wollte ich schon so 3,10m.Wie läuft denn das Boot so und lässt es sich einfach aufbauen.Die Zoom-Boote sind ja ziemlich leicht,aber irgentwie muß das Gewicht eingespart werden.Ich hoffe nicht das es zu Lasten der Qualität geht.
Gruß Jörg#h


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

#h *Moin Jörg #h*

*ich bin mit meinem Schlauchboot sehr zufrieden. Auch wenn ich meinen Sohn mitnehmen, haben wir noch genugend Platz. Bedenke, wenn das Boot größer ist, ist es auch schwerer.Mein Boot wiegt 30 Kilo,wenn du eine Nummer größer nimmst, wiegt es gleich 8 Kilo mehr. Ich kann das Boot alleine aufbauen und zur Not auch alleine tragen. Das Boot hat 2+1 Luftkammer und die Einlegeböden lassen sich auch ohne andere Hilfe einfach und schnell einbauen. *
*Die Qualität und Verarbeitung der Zoomboote ist gut. Dank des aufblasbarem Kiel, läuft das Boot ruhig auf dem Wasser.*
*Gruß aus Hamburg - Langenhorn*
*aal-matti*
:z :z :z :z :z ​


----------



## seejörg (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Aal-matti danke für die schnelle Antwort.Das mit dem Gewicht ist bei mir der Beweggrund weshalb ich ein Zoom-Boot haben möchte,die meisten Boote in der Größe von 3,10m wiegen ja so um 50kg.Doch bei 2,60m habe ich so meine Bedenken,mit 2 Mann noch vernünftig angeln zu können.Doch noch habe ich kein Boot gekauft,eigenlich wollte ich 3,60 jetzt bin ich bei 3,10m und wer weis für was ich mich letztendlich entscheide.
GrußJörg#h


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				seejörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aal-matti danke für die schnelle Antwort.Das mit dem Gewicht ist bei mir der Beweggrund weshalb ich ein Zoom-Boot haben möchte,die meisten Boote in der Größe von 3,10m wiegen ja so um 50kg.Doch bei 2,60m habe ich so meine Bedenken,mit 2 Mann noch vernünftig angeln zu können.Doch noch habe ich kein Boot gekauft,eigenlich wollte ich 3,60 jetzt bin ich bei 3,10m und wer weis für was ich mich letztendlich entscheide.
> GrußJörg#h


 
_*Hallo Jörg #h *_

_*wie immer du dich endscheidest, ich wünsche dir viel Glück beim Kauf deines Bootes.#6 *_
*Gruß Matti*


----------



## Mirco (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin,

da kommen ja immernoch Tipps, SUPER !

@ aal-matti,

also 2,6 m finde ich persönlich ganz schön knapp bemessen.


@ seejörg,
wie wäre es denn mit dem bereits genannten 

Quick Silver 340 (cm) EAD mit nur 40,00 kg.

Das ist bisher mein Favorit!

Die Länge ist für mich ein annehmbarer Kopromiss und nach Meinung der Meisten auch ausreichend groß für 2 Pers. nebst Gerödel. Das Gewicht ist allein auch noch zu handhaben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Quick Silver 340 (cm) EAD mit nur 40,00 kg.
> ...


 
Ich habe, wie gesagt das obige Boot mit 310 cm und es reicht für 2 Personen locker aus.
Noch ein Vorteil: Das obige Boot hat auch 2 feste Holzsitzbänke an den Seitenschläuchen montiert, unter denen Kescher usw. durchladen kann


----------



## seejörg (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hallo,
Quick-Silver EAD Schlauchboote sind eine echt gute Alternative vom Gewicht her,aber ich bin ein bißchen skeptisch beim Luftboden.Meine Frage an euch,ist die Stabilität vom Luftboden mit dem Holzboden vergleichbar und wie ist das mit der Abnutzung und Reinigung.Den Holzfußboden kann man ja rausnehmen und dann reinigen.
Dann ist mir noch wichtig das Boot auch allein aufbauen zu können.Das Luftboden-Schlauchboot besteht aus nur einen Teil,das heißt 40kg allein aus dem Auto raus und rein.Das Zoom-Boot 3,10 m mit Holzboden wiegt so 35kg und den Holzboden kann ich auch noch einzeln verstauen.Ans Wasser transportieren ist dann weniger kritisch,dafür gibt es Räder.Aber vielleicht sehe ich das alles zu eng.
Gruß Jörg#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				seejörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Quick-Silver EAD Schlauchboote sind eine echt gute Alternative vom Gewicht her,aber ich bin ein bißchen skeptisch beim Luftboden.Meine Frage an euch,ist die Stabilität vom Luftboden mit dem Holzboden vergleichbar und wie ist das mit der Abnutzung und Reinigung.Den Holzfußboden kann man ja rausnehmen und dann reinigen.
> Dann ist mir noch wichtig das Boot auch allein aufbauen zu können.Das Luftboden-Schlauchboot besteht aus nur einen Teil,das heißt 40kg allein aus dem Auto raus und rein.Das Zoom-Boot 3,10 m mit Holzboden wiegt so 35kg und den Holzboden kann ich auch noch einzeln verstauen.Ans Wasser transportieren ist dann weniger kritisch,dafür gibt es Räder.Aber vielleicht sehe ich das alles zu eng.
> Gruß Jörg#h


 
|wavey: ,

Der Hochdruckboden ist sicherlich nicht ganz so trittstabil wie ein Holzboden, aber bisher habe ich keinen Nachteil darin gesehen und eigentlich bemerkt man den Unterschied nicht.
Zu reinigen ist der Luftboden viel leichter, rausnehmen und abspritzen wie eine Luftmatratze, dann einfach zum Trocknen über eine Wäscheleine oder mit Schwamm schnell trockenwischen. Der Luftboden ist separat, wird im Boot beim Aufpumpen "felsenfest" fixiert, aber ohne das ewige Gefrimmel wie beim Holzboden. Der Gewichtsreduzierung gegenüber Holzboden liegt bei meinem Modell (310) insgesamt bei 13 KG !


----------



## seejörg (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: ,
> 
> Der Hochdruckboden ist sicherlich nicht ganz so trittstabil wie ein Holzboden, aber bisher habe ich keinen Nachteil darin gesehen und eigentlich bemerkt man den Unterschied nicht.
> Zu reinigen ist der Luftboden viel leichter, rausnehmen und abspritzen wie eine Luftmatratze, dann einfach zum Trocknen über eine Wäscheleine oder mit Schwamm schnell trockenwischen. Der Luftboden ist separat, wird im Boot beim Aufpumpen "felsenfest" fixiert, aber ohne das ewige Gefrimmel wie beim Holzboden. Der Gewichtsreduzierung gegenüber Holzboden liegt bei meinem Modell (310) insgesamt bei 13 KG !



Danke Toni,
bisher habe ich noch nicht gewusst das der Hochdruckboden seperat ist.
Sind alle Air-Schlauchboote so aufgebaut,oder ist das nur beim Quick Silver so? Wie ist denn das Gewicht aufgeteilt,ich meine was wiegt das Schlauchboot und was wiegt der Boden?
Gruß Jörg#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Auch bei Suzumar, Yamaha, bei anderen weiß ich es nicht,
das Gewicht des Bodens ist eine schwerere Luftmatraze, habe das Boot im Winterlager und kann so leider nicht messen.


----------



## seejörg (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei Suzumar, Yamaha, bei anderen weiß ich es nicht,
> das Gewicht des Bodens ist eine schwerere Luftmatraze, habe das Boot im Winterlager und kann so leider nicht messen.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Eine Frage noch-muß das Boot aufgebaut gelagert werden oder ist es auch möglich es zusammengepackt zu lagern|kopfkrat 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				seejörg schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Eine Frage noch-muß das Boot aufgebaut gelagert werden oder ist es auch möglich es zusammengepackt zu lagern|kopfkrat
> Gruß Jörg


 
Ich habe es über Winter nun ausgerollt bzw locker eingeschlagen im Wohnwagen liegen (da stört es nicht), andere haben es grundsätzlich zusammengepackt und haben auch bisher kein Problem damit.


----------



## seejörg (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es über Winter nun ausgerollt bzw locker eingeschlagen im Wohnwagen liegen (da stört es nicht), andere haben es grundsätzlich zusammengepackt und haben auch bisher kein Problem damit.



#6 sehr hilfreich von dir
Gruß Jörg


----------



## ems-angler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

*Moin moin*

*Habe letztes jahr bei ebay günstig ein neues Schlauchboot der marke Poseidon F380 erworben...*

*Bin mit der ausstattung ,material und qualität bestens zufrieden ,es ist ein Pvc material zwar ein wenig schwer aber rubust.*
*Past locker in den Kofferraum oder auf den Dachgepäckträger*.

http://www.nautikpro.de/315.html

*mfg*
*      matze*


----------



## seejörg (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				ems-angler schrieb:
			
		

> *Moin moin*
> 
> *Habe letztes jahr bei ebay günstig ein neues Schlauchboot der marke Poseidon F380 erworben...*
> 
> ...



Bekommt man son Boot allein ins Wasser oder braucht man immer einen zweiten Mann dazu?
Gruß Jörg#h


----------



## ems-angler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

*moi*

*man könnte es ziehen ,  nein nein lieber nich...*

*wenn wir ans wasser gehen mit dem Boot sind mindestens 2 Personen dabei...*
*ansonsten würde ich Slipräder empfehlen die von aussen am Heckspiegel befestigt werden , ist auf jedenfall besser und leichter zu händeln.*

*mfg*


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

@mirco #h 

Hast du dich entschieden? Erzähl mal ...


----------



## Mirco (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin,

ne noch nicht.

Hab da grad was bei ebay im Visier - 3,5 m mit Luftboden.

Ansonsten fällt wohl der Zuschlag auf der Boot, hoff eich zumindest.

Wenn ich dan stolzer Schlauchbooteigner bin, melde ich mich!

Ist dann sozusagen ein Dankeschön an alle die mit bei der Kaufenscheidung geholfen haben.


----------



## Mirco (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hallöle Gemeinde,

so nun bin auch ich stolzer Schlauchbooteigner |jump: 

Dank Eurer vielen Tipps und Hinweise hatte ich mich ja für ein Boot mit Hochdruckluftboden in ca. 3,5 m Länge und so umme 40 Kg entschieden.

Diverse ebay Angebote interessanter Gebrauchtboote waren einfach viel zu teuer. Ausserdem kaufe ich nicht gern die Katze im Sack. Ständig durch D. kurven und Boote besichtigen, welche ich dann ggf. aufgrund des überteuerten Preieses nicht kaufen werde, neeeeeeeee!

Nach ewigen inet Recherchen hab ich dann bereits erwähntes Quicksilver Airdeck in 3,4 m zu einem Superpreis unter EUR 1.000,00 in Köln entdeckt. In Kombination mit dem Tohatsu Motor für EUR 800,00 wäre ich zu einem guten Preis an Boot und Motor gekommen.

Bin mit meinem gewonnenen "Schlauchbootwissen" dann zum Händler in Hannover. Hab mir da noch diverse andere Boote angesehen und letztenddlich mit Ihm über einen Komplettpreis gesprochen.

Ich war doch sehr überrascht was da so geht.

Letztendlich hab ich nun das gewünschte QS Airdeck 340 mit 5 PS 4 Takt Motor von Mercury inkl. der ersten Inspektion für EUR 1.900,00 bekommen.

Jetzt hab ich die Transportkosten bzw. viel Zeit fürs Abholen von Boot (Köln) und Motor (Hamburg) gespart.

Und hab nun den großen Vorteil eines Händlers und Ansprechpartners vor Ort, was Ich auch sehr wichtig finde.

Der Händler baut das Boot einmal mit mir auf erklärt nochmal alles zur richtigen Pflege etc. und ich bekomme im Testbecken eine Einweisung auf den Motor. Klar bin ich schon mit einem AB-Motor gefahren, aber richtig Ahnung hab ich davon nicht. Also nix als hilfreiche Vorteile für mich!

Ach nochwas, wenn einer von Euch z.B. auf der kommenden Boot ein - rein vom Preis - noch besseres Angebot findet, so möge er es doch bitte für sich behalten  

Wußtet Ihr eigentlich, dass 2 Takt Motoren (mit niedriger Leistung) demnächst nicht mehr von Händlern in Europa vetrieben, bzw. nicht mehr importiert werden dürfen?! Die erreichen die Abgasnorm nicht mehr.

Die vorhandenen dürfen aufgrund des Bestandsrecht natürlich weiter genutzt werden.

Also Euch allen nochmal vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Unterstützung.


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hey da hast aber nen guten Schnapper gemacht!!! Das Boot ist echt Top!!!:m


----------



## detlefb (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Klasse Mirco,

gute Wahl und Super Preis#6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

#6

Viel Glück und noch mehr Spass mit dem neuen Boot !!!
Mögest du noch etwas Fisch drin lassen :g

Aber was ich nicht verstehe : Warum nur `nen % PS-Motor ? Die allermeisten 6èr sind doch auch noch Führerscheinfrei (Weil unter 5 PS auf der Schraube) ???


Uli H.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Glückwunsch auch von mir ! #6
dann sehen wir uns bestimmt bald mal an der Küste ! :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Wirst viel Spaß mit deinem Quicksilver haben (ist ja der große Bruder von meinem ) #6


----------



## aal-matti (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

_*#h Moin Mirco #h *_​ 
_*auch von mir einen |schild-g *_
_*zu deinem Schlauchboot .*_
_*Ich wünsche dir immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.*_

*Viel Spaß wünscht*
*aal-matti *
*aus Hamburg - Langenhorn*
*:z :z :z :z :z *


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin     @Mirko|welcome: in der Gemeinde der " Gummiwurstfahrer"#6  Gruß Acki


----------



## seejörg (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Hi Mirko,
auch von mir die besten Wünsche und viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Schlauchboot.|supergri 
Ich habe durch die netten Antworten ,die ich auf meine Fragen hier bekommen habe, viel dazugelernt und möchte auf diesen Wege noch mal Danke sagen.#6 
Gruß Seejörg#h


----------



## 123 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie ja schon mal hier angemerkt strebe ich derzeit ein Schlauchboot ca. 3,60 bis max. 4,00 m mit 5 PS Motor an.
> 
> ...


Hallo Mirco
Ich habe ein 3,6 m langes Schlauchboot zu verkaufen.Es ist mit Fußboden und AB - Spiegel bis 20 PS und 5 Personen zugelassen.
Es ist in gutem Zustand.
Falls du noch Interesse hast kannst du dich ja melden und ich gebe dir genauere Angaben.
Schreibe bitte an :
c.welter@arcor.de
Da ich nicht so oft hier reinschaue.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Fischbox (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Schlauchbootkauf*

Moin Mirco|wavey: 

Ich bin in der letzten Zeit arbeitsbedingt leider eher wenig im AB unterwegs, und daher habe ich von deiner Aktion nicht soviel mitbekommen. Habe mich gestern mit Achim getroffen, und der hat mir davon erzählt.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch:m  zu deinem neuen Kutter, da wirst du mit Sicherheit eine Masse Spaß mit haben, und der Preis hört sich doch wirklich erstklassig an#6 . Petri Heil zu dem Fang!!!!!


----------

